# Viper 5901



## blacklariat09 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a 2000 Ford F150 and I am having an issue with a newly/partially installed 5901 that is setting off my alarm every 47 minutes saying that a door is opened. The system I have plugged up isn't complete because the remote start has to be programmed, the windows need power when the car is off, and my hood and trunk sensors need to be wired. However, the doors are full wired and shouldn't be doing that. I carry it to finish the install on Tuesday and I was just wondering if anyone had this problem so they might know how to approach it so I can tell the installer what I hear. He's done this before but my truck has been giving him nothing but issues and that's why it has taken so long. Any help you guys might have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

NOTE *3 This vehicle has 2 door wires, when connecting to an ALARM SYSTEM, use both wires and DIODE ISOLATE, to connect.


----------



## blacklariat09 (Feb 7, 2011)

Got that solved but now I am having another problem. Haven't talked to him yet but we have a hood trigger sensor on my toolbox set on the trunk trigger and a glass break sensor on that. I am having an issue of the alarm kicking every time I remote start the truck and killing the start. I was wondering what might be a cause of this. We attempted bending the trunk sensor down to make it less sensitive for slopes. I was wondering if anyone knew anything as I won't be able to check in with him for a while.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

glass break is audible, hood pin should not be grounded down when active.


----------

